# Rim Joist Replacement?



## FitzH2O (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a job coming up that is replacing a Rim joist/beam damaged by termites and am wondering the best procedure to replace the damaged area without the house falling down. The footing along the perimeter of the house is about 6" wide with a 2x4 PT mud sill on top of that. On top of the mud sill is a 4x6 DF beam, on top of that are 1x6 DF subfloor. Exterior is Stucco. Joist/Beam spacing is 48" on center. I need to replace about 30' of the DF 6x6 beam that is damaged. My plan is to.

1. Remove the Stucco on the outside.
2. Cut out sections of the beam, maybe 3-4' each.
3. Replace the sections as I go along with PT 6x6, nailing to mudsil.
4. Flash and re-stucco.

The house is about 50 years old so I don't know if there are any anchor bolts holding the beams to the foundation.

Is there a better way? I have not done this type of work before and am only doing it because it is my in-laws house.

Thanks in advance for any advice/prayers.
-Fitz


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a combination rim joist/sill plate. I think it's going to be safe to say you won't find any bolts in that.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you have access to support a decent length of floor joists with a temporary wall? Set a beam, jack it up, replace and let it back down?


----------



## wmallock (Jan 16, 2009)

i think you have a good handle on things this is one of those pain in the ass jobs the only thing i would do is get rid of the termites. and add some support to the area a 1/4 inch drop can pose a real problem 

i have done several of these jobs only in my area no termites we do have carpenter ants and rot and that is basically how I handle the expose problem the problem support the floor replace


----------



## Deicide1 (Nov 12, 2008)

It will be a pain to get it back in without jacking/supporting the area.


I just did the same type of job last fall, except it was an area right below a sliding glass door that was never installed properly, so it leaked water directly below onto the rim joist. Anyway, jacked up the joists in the area and cut the rim joist out. 


I can't imagine I would have gotten the new wood back in without jacking the area, as it was tight to get in even with the jacking. 


Just use a couple screw jacks and a decent beam to the spread the jacks power.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I would also use *Ground Contact Rated. Pressure-treated lumber... *_not that crap you buy at the big box store..._


----------

